# HELP !!! Cold process Liquid soap recipe for dishwashing.



## S.S (May 29, 2019)

Hi Soapers family. 
I’m looking after bubby cold process liquid soap recipe for dishwashing. Would 0% be very drying as I wash my dishes not in dishwasher by hands.  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DeeAnna (May 29, 2019)

_"...Would 0% be very drying..."_

Please clarify -- Zero percent of what?


----------



## lsg (May 29, 2019)

100 % coconut oil will give the most bubbles; but CP soap does not work well  for dishwashing in hard water.


----------



## DeeAnna (May 29, 2019)

I agree with lsg that real soap doesn't work the best for washing dishes. Soap works okay for spot cleaning where you put a dollop on a wash cloth for scrubbing a dish directly. I do that a fair bit.

Soap does not work well if added to a sink full of water. Used this way, the bubbles will not last long, even with a 100% coconut oil soap. Soap used this way will also have a limited grease-cutting ability compared to a synthetic detergent cleaner. The best conditions for using soap in a sink full of water is if you have _very _soft water or if you add washing soda to soften the water.

As far as the zero percent -- I'm guessing you mean zero superfat? If so, yes, you can do that, but I'd probably use 1-2% superfat just to be on the safe side.


----------



## lsg (May 29, 2019)

You might check this thread out:   https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/solid-dish-detergent.74170/


----------



## S.S (May 30, 2019)

Sorry With 0% I mean no superfat.


----------



## S.S (May 30, 2019)

I wash my dishes with adding liquid soap ( market one ) on a sponge and then scrub them. I want to try making my own dish soap as the one from the market have nasty chemicals. 
What do you guys use for washing dishes ?


----------



## DeeAnna (May 30, 2019)

Like I said above, I use my regular liquid soap for spot washing if I have a few dishes that aren't super greasy. I use synthetic detergent cleaner (Dawn) for very greasy dishes or washing up a larger amount of dishes.

You can make your own synthetic detergent blend for dish washing -- see lsg's link in Post 5 -- and eliminate anything that you think is "nasty". This is on my to-do list. I'm curious to see how it compares to Dawn detergent.


----------



## Susie (May 30, 2019)

DeeAnna said:


> Like I said above, I use my regular liquid soap for spot washing if I have a few dishes that aren't super greasy. I use synthetic detergent cleaner (Dawn) for very greasy dishes or washing up a larger amount of dishes.
> 
> You can make your own synthetic detergent blend for dish washing -- see lsg's link in Post 5 -- and eliminate anything that you think is "nasty". This is on my to-do list. I'm curious to see how it compares to Dawn detergent.



I definitely share DeeAnna and everyone else's opinion of using hand made soap for dishes.  It worked fine for routine washing (put a bit on a cloth or sponge, and wash away), but I still use Dawn for greasy dishes.  And that includes the dishes I use making soap.  

It is on my list, but I have a summer full of health care issues to take care of before I can get to it, and I need to find a new job.  So it is going to be a while.


----------



## lsg (May 30, 2019)

Even homemade soap contains chemicals.  Lye is a chemical.  Just because something is a chemical, doesn't necessarily mean it is harmful.  There are many eco-friendly surfactants on the market today.


----------



## S.S (May 30, 2019)

Thanks everyone. With nasty chemicals I mean not the good ones. I have looked up the recipes for dish soap if I decide to make one I will post it. 
Thanks for replying.


----------



## Susie (Jun 1, 2019)

If you are determined to make dish soap without surfactants, go with 100% coconut oil soap with 0% superfat.  That way, if you decide that that is not for you, you can use that paste to clean many, many things, in addition to using it in home made natural bug repellent for gardens.


----------

